# Italian people in Dubai



## 86phoenix28 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, 
are there many italian people in Dubai? I guess one of the things I am going to miss the most will be food


----------



## ehpst (Aug 1, 2011)

There are plenty of quite decent Italian food places I think in Dubai... Maybe not as good as what you get back home though...
For me, I hate it that French food abroad has to be expensive !!

Welcome to Dubai


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

86phoenix28 said:


> Hi,
> are there many italian people in Dubai? I guess one of the things I am going to miss the most will be food


From what I have seen there aren't too many Italians... but that doesn't mean there aren't any! 

But if you want to make lots of new friends let us know when you're cooking and we'll come over to your place!!


----------



## 86phoenix28 (Aug 5, 2011)

Aahah I will! Hope to find fine italian ingredients


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

There is only 1 Authentic Italian in Dubai who goes by the name of Luigi, he's from India.


----------



## 86phoenix28 (Aug 5, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> There is only 1 Authentic Italian in Dubai who goes by the name of Luigi, he's from India.


I guess I should definitely open a REAL italian restaurant 
Who knows!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Check with you Embassy. There may be group events which will help for you to meet people. The ambassador's wife is an absolutely lovely lady!!!! (But I'm partial to Italians.)


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

86phoenix28 said:


> I guess I should definitely open a REAL italian restaurant
> Who knows!


Are you Indian too?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Are you Indian too?


lol


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

There are lots, but they are definitely a minority compared to other European nationalities. They are a very closeknit community too.

One of the Italians I knew had her own Italian restaurant- she only moved to Dubai since she was retired and her son got a job there, so decided to open up a small business. She's since moved away, but I'm sure you can find other authentic restaurants. If all else fails, the ones opened by other nationalities are quite good too.


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

86phoenix28 said:


> Hi,
> are there many italian people in Dubai? I guess one of the things I am going to miss the most will be food


BICE restaurant in JBR Hilton is said to be the most authentic. In fact an Italian friend had turned shades of purple and green when i mentioned that i loved the alfredo at a local foodcourt and insisted i visit BICE for true Italian cuisine... :clap2:


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Tee Dee said:


> BICE restaurant in JBR Hilton is said to be the most authentic. In fact an Italian friend had turned shades of purple and green when i mentioned that i loved the alfredo at a local foodcourt and insisted i visit BICE for true Italian cuisine... :clap2:


I second Bice!!! They now have family style dining.


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Tee Dee said:


> BICE restaurant in JBR Hilton is said to be the most authentic. In fact an Italian friend had turned shades of purple and green when i mentioned that i loved the alfredo at a local foodcourt and insisted i visit BICE for true Italian cuisine... :clap2:




I been to a italian get together at Bussola (italian rest in Westin hotel) that believe happens every month, so google it and will find dates/info/etc , and u will socialized with lots of italians! 


I also like italian food and IMO best italian rest here is Jamie Oliver Italian in Festival city (@Marina Pavillion)... the usual Jamie high standards on this case preparing superb Italian food on top (serving alcohol is cherry on top of the cake) 

Jamie's Italian - Dubai


Buon appetito ragazzo,Potrete godere di dubai


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

Not so many Italiani in the town compare with English speaking countries:UK, South Africa, Austrilia.... Most of italian work for italian companies, there are some italian companies here. I amy suggest you 800 pizza, pretty authentic., we used to to once a week for pizza.


----------



## itepgas (Aug 7, 2011)

the stefano's in barsha was really good back then. they opened up in marina and green community too. not sure whether the quailty remained the same.


----------



## DubaiB&W (Aug 11, 2011)

I have few Italian friends in Dubai....as already said, it is a small community compared to the other European Community.

Check with the Embassy(in Abu Dhabi) or the Consulate (in Dubai) can help.............


----------

